# dumb mut...



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

i just got back from scouting fields and i was at a stop sign along a highway when my dog sees some cows on the other side of the road. so he decides to jump out of the truck, run across the road and ended up getting his foot run over. its not too serious but i hope he learned his lesson.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Dumb owner,

Try a kennel it might save his life next time.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

ryanps18 said:


> Dumb owner,
> 
> Try a kennel it might save his life next time.


Exactly... what a piece of work... :roll:


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow I finnally AGREE with something sasha and abby said, completly !!! :eyeroll:


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

he usually listens really well

this was the first time it has ever happened in 6 years


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Dumb owner,
> 
> Try a kennel it might save his life next time.


Exactly!!
I cringe when I see a dog loose in the back of a pickup. :eyeroll: 
It only takes one distraction for tragedy to strike!!


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

he wasnt in the back of the truck he was in the seat next to me


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have to admitt I used to let mine ride in the front seat with me or on a long trip in the back with the seat folded down, but in the past year I have always had them in a kennel, I figure if i got in an accident they would be better off in there crate.

Take it as a lesson learned, put him in a crate..


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

There is no doubt what so ever that a dog is by far the safest when crated. Problem is, I don't have anyone to talk to and pet in the front seat on a long trip then.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Next time you drive an let him ride shotgun, that way you can control the door locks :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

gonehuntin' said:


> There is no doubt what so ever that a dog is by far the safest when crated. Problem is, I don't have anyone to talk to and pet in the front seat on a long trip then.


I always try to bring a girl along (especially on the scouting trips)... that way the dog can have his own space in his crate and I can pet something more fun...


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

R y a n said:


> I always try to bring a girl along (especially on the scouting trips)... that way the dog can have his own space in his crate and I can pet something more fun...


Now THAT'S a Good Idea!! They don't shed on the seat covers either.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

Some girls might shed on the seats, but that's just the price you pay


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Give the guy a break All he was doing was bringing his dog along for a ride people been doing that since the horse and buggy days. I personally have never heard of a dog getting killed in an auto accident I'd rather have my dog fly two feet into the back of the drivers seat in an accident as apposed to sliding 8 feet into the back of a cab in a crate Do all you guys have your crates placed up against the cab to be sure that couldn't happen? If so that's great but some of us do take our dogs in the cabs with us I actually removed the power window switches on every door except mine Fords have a terriable design that a dog can easily hit and activate the window, that's not good up or down!!!
just my two pennies
off to work, Cut'em


----------



## Mr. B (Mar 16, 2004)

I do not use a crate all that much. But that is mostly due to the small size of my vehicle. If I could I would use a crate. I do use a harness that clips in to the seatbelt though. Looks a little goofy but it keeps Maggie in place and the wife is happy because Maggie is safer.

I have watched Maggie fly from one side of a Twin Beech 18 to another during a landing incident that all parties involved were lucky to walk away from with just bumbs and bruises. If Maggie ever ends up flying again in a small plane she will be crated in a crate that is strapped down.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

On long trips mine are always in a crate, mainly because he bothers me too much... but on short trips I am guilty of letting him ride shotgun.. my GF (also my vet) yells at me for this because she does see alot of dogs that do get hurt this way... and if you think about it she is right.... if you have to hit your breaks hard the dog will go flying... I just tell her "good thing I am a really careful driver!"

*****Please never let your dog ride in the back of the truck without being in a crate.... just last week I had to help her put 217 STAPLES/stiches in a dog, that jumped out because it saw a deer at 65MPH... for safety of other drivers dont do this, even if you hate your dog...


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

if its is a lab keep it in the back in a crete with a cover on it. damn thing can't stay out of water. bless there hearts. lol. just love my vizsla.


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

ryanps18 said:


> Dumb owner,
> 
> Try a kennel it might save his life next time.


I second that, a dog needs to be taken care of by hunten partner , you need to expect the unexpected, if your dog breaks and some shoots tour dog it your fault.Responsibility i live betdween two roads and its hard but you have to keep a tight reigh on em,>bob


----------

